# Sight dropping out of peep



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a similar issue to a recent thread about the sight dropping low, and would appreciate any help/advice you guys can give:

My scope housing will start nicely centered in the peep, but then I often seem to get the following problems:
1) scope drops low in the peep (so the dot sits near the bottom of the peep)
2) scope moves to the left in the peep (so the dot sits near to the left side of the peep)
3) a combination of dropping low and moving left

This tends to happen more on longer distances - 60 to 80y, and FITA distances (70m and 90m).

I shoot a hinge release, but I get the same when shooting a thumb trigger. My draw length is correct to within about 1/16 (28 3/16)". I also have a good bow hand position (very relaxed), so no torque as far as I can tell.

Why could this be happening? And more importantly, how do I fix it?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

You normally would shoot a LOWER peep site at longer distances than you do for INDOORS...This is likely the culprit, since at longer distances, you will tend to "float" the anchor point.

I ALWAYS will shoot a LOWER peep site outdoors than I do indoors. For field shooting, I set my peep height at 45 yards and that alleviates the problem for all distances on field. Yes, my "anchor" is a bit tight for the 20 and closer, but you get your "bread and butter" on field shooting from 30 on out...In addition, the average distance for field is around 44 yards or so. Thus, it doesn't make any sense to go out there with a 20 yard set up.

For FITA, I'd set my peep at 70 yards (or meters) to help with that float problem.

I'd start with this before going elsewhere to look...cuz I honestly think this is the culprit.

field14 (Tom D>)


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Tom. So you think it's probably a peep sight height issue? that could be a simple fix (I haven't moved my peep it for outdoor season yet, so that might be it). and then keep a record for next season!! How much do you think one would have to move it?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

fanio said:


> Thanks Tom. So you think it's probably a peep sight height issue? that could be a simple fix (I haven't moved my peep it for outdoor season yet, so that might be it). and then keep a record for next season!! How much do you think one would have to move it?


Yes, I think that is the first place I would go. Most people don't think about it when they go from shooting 20 yards all the time to now trying to shoot longer distances.

FOR ME, I have to move the peep DOWN 2mm for field/hunter shooting and 3 mm for FITA distances. It could vary for you, however. Set your site on the bow at around 45-50 yards, and then anchor correctly and adjust the peep so you are centered up. Of course, you WILL have to sight the bow in again...but you are going to sight it in for outdoors anyways...so it isn't any extra work, really.

FOR ME, I know exactly how far I have to move the peep site DOWN for field and also for shooting 70 meters, etc...I have it written down. Thus, when I make the transition from indoors to outdoors, it is the first thing I do...move the peep DOWN to that setting...Since when I shoot outdoors most all of it is for the FIELD and HUNTER rounds...that is where the peep is set. Then, should I (rarely) end up shooting a FITA, I also know where to move the peep.

I think, but don't know for sure....that some shooters may well shoot their 90 and 70 meters with one peep height setting, and then move it up slightly for the 50 and 30 meters...since these days it is rare to ever shoot a FULL FITA all in one day...it is split up between two days.

For field and hunter, however, you almost always shoot at least 28 targets (full round) per day.

Hope this helps,
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks - that's a very helpful post!


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a sim question. I position my scope where the ring just fills my sight pitcture throgh my peep. But when light levels change.my pupals dilalate and my sight picture is widened. 

I've noticed this since I've been shooting 5 spot and feild at the same time. Is it possable to tune my extention bar to the pont I can slide it in an out and not readjust my aim point? 

If so, what is the best way to go about it?


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

@ loragon,

Yes since you'll only have 1 mark for indoor, it should be no problem to switch the sight bar in and out to accomadate. The main thing tho will be peep height. If you set it comfortable for a 20 yard zero, everything past 50 will feel like you lost anchor. If you set it for around 45, which is pretty close to the middle for a field round, at 20 you'll feel scrunched up which is pretty uncomfortable. 

You could measure the difference from the nock to peep for both settings and write it down to have handy when swapping back and forth, plus which ever hole in the sight bar lines up with the peep the best.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Fanio - Check your inbox...


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful post Chuck. I have pm'd you back.


----------

